# ND Spring Turkey Season Opens April 10, Licenses Remain



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*ND Spring Turkey Season Opens April 10, Licenses Remain*

North Dakota's spring turkey season opens Saturday, April 10 and continues through May 16.

Hunters are reminded a 2010-11 hunting license is required, as last year's 2009-10 licenses expired March 31. In addition to the spring turkey license, hunters must have a fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate, and a general game and habitat license. Also, hunters ages 16 and older must possess a small game license, or combination license.

Hunters who do not have a spring turkey license for the 2010 season can still apply in either Bowman (Unit 06) or Stark (Unit 45) counties. Only those hunters who do not have a license are eligible to apply.

These first-come, first-served licenses are available online at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's website, gf.nd.gov, or call (701) 328-6300 to request an application. Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply.


----------

